# Pistolgrip with steel fork



## Deimos (Dec 24, 2009)

8mm steel bar, and some wood from the armrest of an old chair.


























After making it, I realised the fork was quite high, i might bend it outward to make it wider and lower, but i'll test first like this


----------



## Deimos (Dec 24, 2009)

Yellow theratube over the fork, tied of and wrapped around itself









Theraband Gold, 2.5cm to 1.4cm , at 23cm


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

Why don't you point the forks the oppsite direction when tying flats on?


----------



## bunnybuster (Dec 26, 2009)

Just a suggestion:
Try a fatter piece of wood, where you can cut grooves that the wire frame will slide into.
It would give a much more stable handle.
I dont think the height of your slingshot is an issue, using a pistol grip handle.
BB


----------



## Deimos (Dec 24, 2009)

Tex-Shooter said:


> Just a suggestion:
> Try a fatter piece of wood, where you can cut grooves that the wire frame will slide into.
> It would give a much more stable handle.
> I dont think the height of your slingshot is an issue, using a pistol grip handle.
> BB


You're probably right, but I don't have equipment for advanced woodworking, most of my slingshots are made with handtools.
Nor do I have any training or experiance with woodworking, and amaze myself at what a simple saw and file can do each time, lol.


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

But when the tips are pointed away from you the bands tie on so much easier and the curved rod make a very smooth surface for the bands to hit. This causes less band brusing and improves band life. Also it helps reduce band slap on your hand. Tex


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Nicely done Deimos! I would run a bead of caulk down both sides of the wire where it meets the wood just to smooth it out and also to give it extra strength. Pressing the forks down and forward would lower them which is good and would also give you an extra inch or so of extra draw. Nice work Bud!







Flatband


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

Looks good to me. Work with what you have to hand.


----------



## Larry Bourgeois (May 8, 2016)

I like it. I too enjoy building stuff, without a lot of fancy equipment and tools. I love your band attachment method with the underlying tera-tube as well. Keep up the creative work and build what YOU dig buddy. Keep sling'n.  lb


----------

